# 8/18 app update v3.63.1



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

So now once the rider has been informed of our arrival, a destination box pops up before we start the trip. Can only see when no destination has been entered so far. What's the point of this update? To give us a heads up that no destination has been entered?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Always state if you're talking about iPhone or Android app please


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

iPhone. I have the uber phone (save your snickering).


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Same thing on the Android


----------



## sechax0r (Aug 8, 2015)

I got the update tonight on my iPhone and NAV is finally working for the first time since I started.


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

I had a small ray of hope that when I saw "rider destination has been entered" that we might actually find out to where? But alas, no such luck. I have selected Waze as the Nav option, and it seems to be working fine. I run an iPhone 6.


----------



## Mark1982 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hello everyone,
Last night after this update, my map does not show any yellow or red areas at all. It seems like never had a hight demand areas or so on. It is anyone who has the same problem?
Does anyone knows how I have to contact uber for help.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Mark1982 there is a help button on the app. Not sure if that'll work cause I never contested them. BUT all this morning, I've gotten network error messages after dropping off. No fare shows and it says 'rate last rider'. This morning I helped another driver reinstall his app cause he couldn't get online at all. I did see surged on my app today.


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> Mark1982 there is a help button on the app. Not sure if that'll work cause I never contested them. BUT all this morning, I've gotten network error messages after dropping off. No fare shows and it says 'rate last rider'. This morning I helped another driver reinstall his app cause he couldn't get online at all. I did see surged on my app today.


Happening to me too - where after the end of each trip, all I get is a Network Error message, and then it comes back seconds later with rate rider etc. It appears to be tracking the actual ride though and the costs are correct. Very annoying though.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Jam Val said:


> So now once the rider has been informed of our arrival, a destination box pops up before we start the trip. Can only see when no destination has been entered so far. What's the point of this update? To give us a heads up that no destination has been entered?


The earning tab on the drivers app is not working either. My friend who did 7 trips yesterday for a total of $63.86 which includes Uber's commission of 20%. The earning tab shows $44.69. He completed all trips before midnight on August 19th, 2015. He has emailed Uber about it.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

this happened to me today ....

I slide to end the trip, get NETWORK ERROR!....
then got a ping from the next pax, hit accept
it goes to screen where I am about to hit the navigate button and 
then switches to screen that says rate your last pax screen
i rate them
and it goes back to navigate screen for next pax

that was weird

maybe they will let us rate the pax days later when we don't have a clue who they were and what happened on the trip
you know, same as the rider's rating delay non-sense


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

So since the fiasco of network errors and trip totals that began yesterday, there has been yet another app update for iPhone. Came late this afternoon for me.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Mark1982 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Last night after this update, my map does not show any yellow or red areas at all. It seems like never had a hight demand areas or so on. It is anyone who has the same problem?
> Does anyone knows how I have to contact uber for help.


Dude there is no problem ! The problem Travis klaclown does not want surge.


----------



## jmbelders (Aug 12, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> So since the fiasco of network errors and trip totals that began yesterday, there has been yet another app update for iPhone. Came late this afternoon for me.


I received the iphone app update today also, although I was not having that much trouble with it anyway. I wish there was an option to see what the update included when it updates.


----------



## Annapolis Ghostrider (Aug 21, 2015)

I am always hoping a new iphone update makes this app better, but this recent update did nothing. Now I get a separate window for the navigator and it still takes me almost to where I need to be. I lost two fares tonight because I simply couldn't find a customer, although they were also non-responsive.


----------



## danahhoh (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi. Since last update. I do not see how to contact a rider. I see the name in the middle but if i need to text for clarification how do i do it now?


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

You should save the uber number to contacts so you can text or call easily.


----------

